# Case for about 50 quid?



## motorbikes89 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hoping to buy a new case soon and was just wondering if there are any cases out there for about 50 quid.. that look good, have more than 2 fans, and are sturdy!!

Specs
Quad core- 6600
EVGA nVidia 650i 
Zotac 8800GT 512MB 
Arctic Cooling AC-FRZ-7P Freezer 7 
Antec EarthWatts 650W 

Thanks


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I just bought A Thermaltake Mamba for £35. It is half as loud as my last case and twice as good looking. It comes with a power supply and/or a 120mm fan. The link above is even cheaper than I paid.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope this doesn't class as spam, but I can heartily recommend Novatech (UK based) for cases, they have a full range from about £23 - £400+.

They have a rapid order-response time (usually 3 days or less) - I've been using them for several years and never had cause to complain (or even moan slightly :wink). 

Oh, and no, I don't work for them, I'm just happy to plug a good company :grin:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

hahahahahaha, :grin: least its not dell :wink:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?&groupid=701&catid=7&subid=505&sortby=priceAsc


----------



## motorbikes89 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok its between these three cases

Coolermaster Elite 330 Black Mid Tower Case - No PSU
but its only got one fan installed!!! shocking
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/127584


Antec 300 Three Hundred Case - No PSU
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143854

Coolermaster Centurion 534 
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/136396#

i think the antec looks the best cause its got space for two more fans on the front mesh and on the side to cool the cpu


----------

